# another noob question

## Guest

i was over at source forge and want to add the dri driver for my radeon...i compiled when gentoo installed dri support as well as support for the radeon but i think i included the radeon driver into the kernel rather then as a module...well i cant find the linux folder to run make menuconfig to check ....is there a linux folder like there would be in slack or mandrake ...ie /usr/src/linux

----------

## dArkMaGE

assuming youve installed them, the linux sources are in the usual /usr/src/linux

----------

## Guest

so apparently building the kernel with portage during the install of gentoo and getting the bzImage doesnt require having the source or linux directory on your system , does this mean if what i said is true that subsequent kernel compilation would be done with use of the 'emerge' or '-umerege' commands?

----------

## dArkMaGE

no... all emerge does is install the source code to the linux operating system (which you should have done during the install)

the only time you would need to emerge the sources again is if you wanted to install the source to a different kernel...

in order to recompile just:

make mrproper

make menuconfig

make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

(if necessary mount /boot)

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage

of course, if all you want to do is check what options you compiled into the kernel all you need to type is:

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

and then go to the bottom to load the old kernel config from a file

----------

## Guest

ok i found it ...sorry for such simpleton questions...i must be losin it...i swear i searched /usr/src/ ls and it came up with redhat adn pkges or something...i dunno....thanks for the responses though ...if your still reading this thread i did build the radeon driver directly into the kernel and according to the dri page need to compile it as a module so that instaling the driver can change it out.

so if i

make menuconfig

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install 

then mv /boot/bzImage /bzImage.old

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

then nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 'New Kernel'

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

title=Gentoo 'Backup'

root (hd0,0)

kerenel /boot/bzImage.old root=/dev/hda3

does this seem the right way to do it?

----------

## masseya

Yeah, that looks great..    :Smile: 

----------

